
The lack of women in cybersecurity leaves the online world at greater risk - aspenmayer
https://theconversation.com/the-lack-of-women-in-cybersecurity-leaves-the-online-world-at-greater-risk-136654
======
lakeWater
“ Female internet security professionals put a higher priority on internal
training and education in security and risk management. Women are also
stronger advocates for online training, which is a flexible, low-cost way of
increasing employees’ awareness of security issues.

Female internet security professionals are also adept at selecting partner
organizations to develop secure software. Women tend to pay more attention to
partner organizations’ qualifications and personnel, and they assess partners’
ability to meet contractual obligations. They also prefer partners that are
willing to perform independent security tests.”

------
jki275
"Women’s representation is important because women tend to offer viewpoints
and perspectives that are different from men’s, and these underrepresented
perspectives are critical in addressing cyber risks."

cite please?

Anecdotally, I know plenty of women in cyber security -- it's the field I have
one of my degrees in and I work in at times, and I see no specific,
quantifiable difference in their "viewpoints and perspectives" from men's
"viewpoints and perspectives" in this field.

I'm an advocate for women in STEM, I want to see women represented wherever
they want to be represented -- but articles like this are just bullshit fluff,
and the person who wrote it has no expertise in the field to support his
article anyway. He's a professor of "management" who writes blockchain
articles.

------
aspenmayer
‘Women are highly underrepresented in the field of cybersecurity. In 2017,
women’s share in the U.S. cybersecurity field was 14%, compared to 48% in the
general workforce.

‘The problem is more acute outside the U.S. In 2018, women accounted for 10%
of the cybersecurity workforce in the Asia-Pacific region, 9% in Africa, 8% in
Latin America, 7% in Europe and 5% in the Middle East.

‘Women are even less well represented in the upper echelons of security
leadership. Only 1% of female internet security workers are in senior
management positions.‘

‘Women’s representation is important because women tend to offer viewpoints
and perspectives that are different from men’s, and these underrepresented
perspectives are critical in addressing cyber risks.’

